# Anyone restoring Relics?



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I've got a '66 Polaris Colt to restore, and the deal fell through on a '70 TNT Skidoo 399. I'm looking for an old Ski-Doo to restore. My buddy goes on a couple of "Relic Rides" every year, and it sounds like fun...


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

I cant believe how small some of those old sleds are. Some of machines thay had restored at the snow show in Novi were really cool to look at. 
They must have gotten stuck alot, it seems they were so underpowered.


----------



## ed3592 (Feb 6, 2003)

I know where there are 4 Johnsons-68,69, and 70 in various states of disrepair.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 6, 2001)

I ride a 70 Skidoo Nordic 399 for icefishing and such. It's fun to tinker with and parts have been easy to find. It's a good trail breaker, it gets on top of the snow and "floats" real good. It's a little too rough to do a complete restoration (tunnel is rusty) but looks decent (still has the yellow windshield) and it's pretty much mechanically sound and has been a very reliable sled. The 399 Rotax is a great motor, I guess it goes about 40mph even when pulling a heavy sleigh full of gear. I'm always looking for another old Skidoo, it's a fun hobby.

BTW anyone ever change a track on one of these antiques? Mine is due for a new one. I found one that will fit, just not sure how to go about swapping them.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 6, 2001)

Disregard that last question, I found the procedure described in a Clymer manual. Looks like I'd be opening a big can of worms, think I'll wait til mine won't work any more.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

I have a 1971 Mercury Rocket with a 339 ccw engine, and a 1974 Mercury Snow Twister with a 339 Koler free air engine. Also I still own my 1981 Polaris 340 TXL Indy, the second year they were sold to the public.
 the big reason the old ones didn't get stuck more is because of not being so powerful they spun the snow from under the track.
 Al


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

My buddy has my 71 ski doo, I have a 72 chapperal (needs work ) and the running one is a 73 Merc 440 s/s electric start.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Due to budget limitations - I bought a 77 Cheetah last year for $325. The guy I bought it from was the original owner - he was 75 years old. The sled has a little rust on the skis and a slightly warped windshield, but is other wise perfect. Started on the second pull after sitting all summer. Given my good luck, I bought a 72 Lynx this year, and other than some minor damage above one of the skis and a brief carborator problem - it's a good runner. It also has electric start - so my wife likes it. I don't know if either sled will go over 40 mph - but they are a lot of fun!


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Just finished up a 1977sst snowjet that turned out good till i put her sideways and did a number on the windshield. Good thing is I have located another one. And am in the middle of finishing up a 1973 Arctic Cat Panther. This is a really cool sled as it has electric start and only 1100 miles. Cant wait to finish it up, it is in great shape and the track looks good also. Gotta love tinkering with these neat old machines and gives a guy time in the garage to have a beer or with his buds.

Grizzly.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I still have my 72 Ski-doo for sell------- 640cc, elect. start and has reverse, running with new plugs and new batt. I can send pictures to your e-mail address if anyone is interested. If you need imfo. do a search in for sale form for ski-doo.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I've got a Panasonic Personal DVD Player - retails for about $450 - any interest in a trade? It has a 2.2 hour batter, cigerett lighter and household power adapters...great picture. You could watch your favorite movie in the deer blind or ice shanty


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Send me pics!

and info, how much, etc...

[email protected]


----------

